# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  А. Хакимов. Последний экзамен: анализ историй последних моментов жизни. 17.04.21

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

А. Хакимов. Последний экзамен: сбор историй и анализ последних минут жизни. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmh0...uJnF8l&index=9

----------

